# [Conan d20] The Saga of the Ages (CLOSED) (Attn: Vigilance)



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm about ready to begin my campaign of the Conan RPG, so I'll open a thread for prospective players to start throwing around ideas for characters and such.  Initially we'll be starting in Ianthe, the capital of Ophir.  PCs can be from anywhere in the Hyborian world, just have a reason handy for why your character's in Ophir now.  Here's a map to show you where you are in the world:







I'll be whipping up a document in the next few days with everything I can think of that those of you without the book will need to know, at least at first.  As I said in the other thread, the only rule I'm making is that I'm going to restrict the playing of magic-users to people with the book.  The magic system's changed a lot.

As I look at the map, there's a few non-labelled countries.  The one north of Cimmeria and beside Asgard is Vanaheim, the one in today's Finland/Baltic States is Hyperborea, and the one north of Nemedia is the Border Kingdom.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 1, 2004)

Well Andrew, just been doing a little thinking of character...
 Perhaps a mercenary from Aquilonia, tired of fighting with the Picts and wanting to make better money that he knows his skills can demand. Don't have the book as yet but remebering the stories I used to read Aquilonians were pretty convinced they were the best fighters in the world....with the best empire...could be interesting to be from there


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 1, 2004)

YIPPY...

Anyway I am thinking of either a yellow-haired AEsir Barbarian mercenary or Tauran Borberer wandering kind of guy...

I have the book, so if no one else is really interested I will think about a Scholar BUT I don't think a spell-caster is really required in Conan and it is kind of cool if we don't have anyone like that in the group...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 2, 2004)

Ahh, nothing like a good old-fashioned Nordheimer barbarian.  And no, I think you probably can do without a spellcaster.

Ferretguy, are you planning on getting the book?  Just wondering.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 2, 2004)

Hoping to...probably within next couple of days if possible.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 3, 2004)

OK then.  I'll slate you two in as players.  Although I'd ideally like more, I'm also itching to get going with this.  And I think a two character set-up fits Conan quite well, personally.

I'm opening up a rogue's gallery thread awhile (here), so Karl, you can post your character whenever you get him done.  Ferretguy, I'll help you create your guy now if you'd like, or if you'd rather wait until you get the book, that's fine too.  Either way works for me...


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 3, 2004)

Got the book tonight, going over it. Now...still thinking Hyborian kingdom person, probably Bossonian Borderer...just wondering pts for creation and level...(definitly like the longbow action....)


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 3, 2004)

Although if we only have 2 characters, perhaps I could go with the Bossonian rogue. Could go well with the adventuring style...(barbarian with a rogue companion....)


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 3, 2004)

Yea I am hoping a few more post here also... maybe we should ping Iron Chef  he seems to be really into Conan 


OK I will post my character when I see some creation guildline  Are we going to roll, point buy, level... how about HP? Just wondering. I will check the boards tomorrow again but generally don't have lots of access to the internet on the weekend (unless I have a reason... and Conan is a reason )

Oh yea Thieves are pretty cool in this setting (love the bump in HP and the abilities that they get)


----------



## Vigilance (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey guys, I'd be up for this as well. I could play a Thief or a Fighter.

Chuck


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 4, 2004)

<Tents fingers Mr. Burns style> Excellent, another player...

Sorry, forgot to put up the creation stuff!  Standard roll (4d6, drop lowest) for attributes, say 5th level.  HP: max at first level, roll each level thereafter.


----------



## Vigilance (Apr 4, 2004)

If no one has their heart set on playing a Thief I'd like to. Otherwise I'm thinking Nomad or Fighter.

Chuck


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 4, 2004)

Well tell you what Vig....I'll go ahead and stick with the Bossonian Borderer...will have him up by tomorrow night(at least I hope so...)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I'm going to go ahead and close this awhile, although I'll still leave it open for alternates.

*Karl Green:* Nordheimer barbarian or Tauranian borderer
*ferretguy:* Bossonian Borderer
*Vigilance:* Zamorian Thief


----------



## Vigilance (Apr 5, 2004)

Zamorian Thief for me, I will write it up this evening.

Chuck


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 5, 2004)

Got Borderer wrote up...will put him in Rouges Gallery tomorrow night...Really tired now...what about equipment? what money availible for equipment purchase for our level?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

I just posted the basics of my character over in the Gallery. I left my book at home and forgot to include some important info. I need to see the basic Parry and Dodge for a 5th level Barbarian and I need to look up his background Skills and Languages. Anyway I will update him tonight or tomorrow morning and include a history…

But his basic background is that he is a fairly young blond Nordheimer with a thirst for adventure, loot and lasses (not in that order per say). He is fairly good-natured, large and loud, except when he has to be sneaky. He gained his name after he killed a bear at 14 years of age, and still wears its hide as a cloak. 

I will update him later… looking forward to the game


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 5, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> what money availible for equipment purchase for our level?




Give yourself the standard budget for your character on p. 70.

Also, how would you guys like to approach the game?  Just do one adventure, or try to make a full campaign of it?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

I am up for both... you could try a short adventure and see how it goes... or run it as a string of short adventure with little "fluff" in between 

BUT I would be totally happy with a full blow campaign also


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Would definitly like to try for a campaign....like long term adventures.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

OK I did a dumb thing and lent my core book to a friend who says now he will give it back to me on Thursday 

Anyway to get my character finish could someone with a book please let me know about the following things...

what is the Base Dodge and Parry bonus for a 5th level Barbarian. 
what are the Background skills listed for a Nordheimer 
what are the bonus Languages for a Nordheimer

that should finish me up, and then I am ready to play


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> what is the Base Dodge and Parry bonus for a 5th level Barbarian.
> what are the Background skills listed for a Nordheimer
> what are the bonus Languages for a Nordheimer




* +3/+1
* Craft (any), Profession (farmer/sailor), Survival
* Aquilonian, Cimmerian, Hyperborean, Pictish

I guess it's OK to post a little bit of info like that.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> * +3/+1
> * Craft (any), Profession (farmer/sailor), Survival
> * Aquilonian, Cimmerian, Hyperborean, Pictish
> 
> I guess it's OK to post a little bit of info like that.




THANKS... ya that's not to much info I hope it is cool... I will update my character... when do you think you want to start Andrew?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 7, 2004)

Ideally, I'd like to start ASAP.  I have to get a hold of Vigilance before we start, though, just make sure he's still up for it.  I'll go with the two characters we have if I have to, I just don't want to start anything off until I know for sure what's up.


----------



## Vigilance (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Andrew, sorry for the delay.

Character's done, when/where do you want him?

Chuck


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Lookng forward to starting whenever your ready!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Vigilance it is over in the Rogues Gallery... the [Conan d20]

Ya we can start soon I hope


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey again Vigilance, I just glaced at your character and had just a couple of quick comments...

Your Initiative is +12. Remember that you get to add your _base_ Reflex save to the roll.

Your Dodge Def (AC) should be +2 or 3 so you defense would be higher (18 or 19 I would guess ) I think your Parry is +1 also (get my book back tonight YA)


AGAIN yippy hope we get to start soon.


----------



## Vigilance (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up about the Initiative 

My parry and Dodge are both +2, but I didn't add them in since I won't get them all the time... figured that would happen on a case by case basis like a circumstance bonus.

Chuck


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 9, 2004)

And...I think with that, we're good to go with the first game of Conan on the EN boards!  Just letting ya know, I'll be handling all your rolls.  More work for me, less for you.  Include any OOC talk in brackets at the bottom of your post, but try to keep most of it to this thread.  I'm opening a game thread for this, check the Playing section.

I've taken a wee bit of liberties with the characters, nothing major though.  Basically, I've assumed Thorkin is a Vanir (based on the fact that Karl mentioned a coastal village as his home), and likewise, I've put in a little thing about Santoro being a friend and occasional partner.

Ferretguy: the two players at the outset will be Vigilance and Karl, but you'll be making your entrance soon enough.  You'll know when (I'll insert a little OODM note at the bottom).  

If there's any other questions you have that I didn't answer (I'm sure there are), just lemme know.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 9, 2004)

*Still open?*

Hey, I know Karl.  I guess I'd call him a friend, but you know how poorly he spells, so don't hold that against me, please.

 

Is this game still open for more players?  I'd really like to try playing a soldier, and I've always wanted to play in a play-by-post game.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, I guess I can squeeze one more in.  I can't guarantee I'll be able to work the character in the game right away, but sure, go ahead and roll up a guy.  I'll see what I can do about working the character in.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 9, 2004)

Woot!  Thanks, I'll look through the character creation guides and finish him up.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 10, 2004)

OK.  There's a link to the Rogue's Gallery in my sig, just put him in there when you're done with him.  What nationality are you thinking of being?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 12, 2004)

If it's OK with everyone, any future adventures may start with a bang and in the middle of things, like how Howard usually started off the Conan stories.  Might be assuming a little bit about the inbetween storyline, but I think it would work.  What do y'all think?  I started this one with the standard DnD tavern, 'cause, well, I couldn't think of anything better to bring this disparate group together.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 12, 2004)

I think its fun to start off in the middle....could work better in this style of play. Less down time in the PBP


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

Yea I totally agree... start in the middle of action and then letting us know how we get into the situation later is totally fine with me (and very in the spirit of Conan)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 15, 2004)

Excellent.  That I'll do from now on, then.  BTW - Karl, I have a Talking the Talk thread up recruiting tentative players for my Victorian game, and you expressed interest, so have at it!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

Kewl I will pop over there... love me some of that action also 

but so far, Conan also fun... oh playing a barbarian is so much fun


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

OK quick question... the guy who was going to hire us is dead, why would we be interested in still killing that Count? Just want to make sure I am not missing something


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 17, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK quick question... the guy who was going to hire us is dead, why would we be interested in still killing that Count? Just want to make sure I am not missing something




No, you're not missing anything.  You don't have to, of course.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 25, 2004)

*Feedback*

Just going to try and take a little feedback, see what y'all think of this.  I figure now's as good a time as any, since we're sort of nearing the end of this story.  Just so I know how to improve it for next time.

Personally, I think I could do with a little more combat.  The three guys at the beginning and a pseudo-undead guy coming up aren't really cutting it.  I have the requisite Conan taverns, rogues, and wenches, but I think we need just a bit more liberal kicking of posterior. 

Sorry if my wordiness gets on anyone's nerves.  I'm a wannabe author, and I never really get a chance to indulge myself.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 25, 2004)

To me, combat is a good thing in the whole Conan type games....Of course we still have to get to the undead guy....leaves alot open for us to kill the ones who sent the assassins in the first place. Also wenches and bar fights are always welcome....(course I could use some room to use my bow of course!)


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 25, 2004)

Conan = Killing stuff with a big sword/axe/dropping a big rock on it/smashing it/etc.

 so far lots of fun


----------



## Vigilance (Apr 27, 2004)

Combat would be fine with me too. I was a little confused by the introduction of the guy in the bar and then his immediate death. 

Chuck


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 1, 2004)

Is there any particular direction you'd like to explore in the future?  I'm all for letting players determine the course of things, so if you don't want to stay in Ophir, where do you want to head, do you have any types of adventures you'd like to do or anything you'd like to follow up on...

I'd like to do something with the ghouls of Argos eventually, but I doubt that would be suitable for low-level guys.


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Hmmm no I think I like the character wandering what ever way the wind blows him... if you want us to be thieves one adventure, pirates the next, fighting Picts as merc's the next time... all is good with me...

BUT yes the Ghouls are really cool and it would be neat to maybe go "exploring" there. Stuff like that would be cool... just so long as we never run into Frost Giants (man those dude a BAD)


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 9, 2004)

Strange question here....

So is that it?
 We're done?
   Kill one big bad...and no more quests?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

sniff, sniff, Thorkin can reed no other people, making fine combs with their bones


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry.  Lost track of it after I changed my .sig around and took out my PbP links; I'll track down the thread once more and post something.  I have another adventure worked up pretty much, actually.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

kewl


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 10, 2004)

Hoorah!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey alls, 

Just lettin' you know we have another player coming, a Corinthian noble/soldier.  That'll work out really good, since you're in the mountains between Corinthia and Zamora.  He was asking around on Mongoose's boards about any PbP's, and I decided to let him join up with this one.

*Vigilance:* you still in?  Maybe you didn't see the new thread.


----------



## Protesilaus (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok, ah "hi."  Just been snooping around, and can't seem to find where the game is actually going on.  Could someone post it's location?  I'd like to see how the story is going.

Thanks


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90939 - the current adventure, "The Valley of Toads"
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83369 - the first, "A Cat in the Dark"


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 24, 2004)

Andrew...
 Just letting you know, I'll be out of town for 3 days...will be back sunday night. Feel free to Autopilot...(and if there is money involved Balsavous will try to get more...after all that barbarian doesn't seem to know the cost of good wenches! )


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90939 - the current adventure, "The Valley of Toads"
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83369 - the first, "A Cat in the Dark"





Hello,

I'm a friend of Karl's -  been excited about Conan...  is there any room for more players?  
I do see it says closed but reading along I see that a player or so has dropped or gotten lost.

let me know...  and if so let me know what to do.
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm a friend of Karl's -  been excited about Conan...  is there any room for more players?
> I do see it says closed but reading along I see that a player or so has dropped or gotten lost.




Yeah, we can throw another in here. 

Do you have the Conan book and/or do you have a character idea already worked out?  I'll shoot you the other links once we hash things out a bit.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Yeah, we can throw another in here.
> 
> Do you have the Conan book and/or do you have a character idea already worked out?  I'll shoot you the other links once we hash things out a bit.




I donot have the Conan book  -  I was borrowing it from Karl.
I'll ask for his help with stats.

any suggestions on what type of character would be useful.  or at least what you  DON'T  have in the group?

I'll toss out an idea after chatting with Karl soon.
let me know anything I need to know.
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I donot have the Conan book  -  I was borrowing it from Karl.
> I'll ask for his help with stats.
> 
> any suggestions on what type of character would be useful.  or at least what you  DON'T  have in the group?
> ...




You should totally remake Bugg Shasha DUDE  of course the Attribute Points are different and we are only level 5.

Bill has my Conan book right now but said he would bring it on Thursday. If you have an idea, I will IM him and get the level stuff for whatever you want...

Right now I think maybe a Nomad or Pirate would be cool


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> You should totally remake Bugg Shasha




Bugg-Shash, eh?  Any relation to the Cthulhu guy? 

It's not spoilers, so I can tell you I'm planning on using Zigfrid in this adventure.  He would've been my PC in another PbP, but I guess this'll be the NPCified version of him. 

Nomad would honestly be easier to work in, though a Pirate wouldn't necessarily be a problem.  After all, you are getting near the Vilayet...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Bugg-Shash, eh?  Any relation to the Cthulhu guy?
> 
> It's not spoilers, so I can tell you I'm planning on using Zigfrid in this adventure.  He would've been my PC in another PbP, but I guess this'll be the NPCified version of him.
> 
> Nomad would honestly be easier to work in, though a Pirate wouldn't necessarily be a problem.  After all, you are getting near the Vilayet...




funny...
actually  YEAH  he is a relation...  by name anyway.  I used the name of the CoC deity and changed it just a touch for the character I played a little in the table top game Karl ran...  
He was a horserider,  a bowman,  but mostly he ended up hitting things real hard with his great sword  even though he shoulda been using a schimitar!

If you guys think that's alright I'll ask Karl to help my rebuild Bugg for this game...  he's a fun guy.

-kev-


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 1, 2004)

*bumpity bump*


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't have my Conan book right now... but we will meet up with the guy who has it tomorrow and should be able to work up the Nomad from heck right pick


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Andrew....

Whats up???

Still want to play here!!!!!


----------

